# ITC Offers New Colors In EXP90SHZ Unisex Heavyweight Sherpa Zip Hood



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The new EXP90SHZ unisex heavyweight sherpa zip hooded sweatshirt from Independent Trading Co. features a 7.5-ounce, prelaundered cotton/poly blend French terry outer layer with a 4.7-ounce, 100 percent polyester Sherpa inner lining. 

This heather fabric is made of 32 singles face yarn, which provides softness and printability. Features include split-stitch double-needle sewing, 1x1 ribbing at cuffs and waistband, twill neck tape, and a #5 antique nickel exposed zipper. 

This unisex style has thumbholes, a media pocket, and fashion touches such as two draw cords (one dyed-to-match, one natural) with antique nickel tips and eyelets. 

It comes in black, charcoal heather, navy heather salt and pepper, burgundy heather, and sky heather in sizes XS-2XL. 

To find out more, go to http://www.independenttradingco.com...sex-heavyweight-sherpa-lined-heather-zip-hood.

Independent Trading Company has been a leading supplier of custom and blank fleece since 1987. It offers basic and fashion styles for men, women, and youth. For more information, contact Independent Trading Co. at (877) 366-9911; (949) 366-9911; fax (949) 366-5488; email: [email protected]; Facebook: Independent Trading Co.; or visit the website at www.independenttradingco.com.


----------

